# Help please



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Could someone tell me how I can add photos here please
Mary
x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*hi mary..you see the little paper clip, when you reply to a thread? click on that and add your photo*


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Janice, I've done that but nothing happens. where does the photo appear?
Mary
x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*ok mary.when you click on the paper clip you should get another box come up..does this happen?
if so then click browse then click the picture you want....then upload...let me know if it works*


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes I've got that far, a 'Manage Attachment' window opens I have uploaded my photo but dont know what to do then, 
I'm such a 'numpty' LOL
Mary
x


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, looks like its worked, yipee
Thanks, is that how it works in dog Chat as well?
Mary
x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*lol.ok mary when that box has uploaded your picture, scroll down and close it.
next ,you know where it says send message? well scroll down futher and you will see where you added a picture then it says send message.click on that part..
god i hope i'm making sence..........*


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I cant find 'add a picture' anywhere, but it worked just now , somehow
Mary
x

Didn't work that time though


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*pmsl mary, practice makes perfect
it took me ages.and it was only a few days ago i found out how to change my font *


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I cant see anything, just this message. 
Mary
x


Well it worked again but I havent a clue how. Maybe I have to wait longer before I send the message????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*there ya go...you've done it*


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl mary, practice makes perfect
> it took me ages.and it was only a few days ago i found out how to change my font *


i want to try


----------

